# It's still too hard ...



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I lost my Zeus in January and just yesterday was reduced to tears talking about the last pictures I got of him. I don't know if it ever goes away it just lessens. But...that proves you loved him!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Jake - it is sad that you never got a chance to say a proper goodbye, but i am sure that you were with him in spirit.

In time the tears will lessen, but it will not mean that you have forgotten him, or that the hurt has gone away -just that you can remember the good times that you had with him. The picture of Jake in the snow is lovely. 

Run free from pain Jake and sleep softly


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful pup... That picture in the snow is amazing. I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Jake. I think that everyone grieves differently and for different lengths of time. Remember- it's only been 3-4 months, so the feelings are still quite raw. I lost my old girl Sadie in Feb. of 2005, & remember that it took me quite a while to smile instead of crying (OK- sobbing) while thinking of her. 

Try to take care of yourself, especially after your finals are over. You're still in school, right? Sometimes the feelings can become more intense, especially as your routine changes as you go back home for summer break (This happened to me when I was a teacher and left for my own summer break). I found that making a scrapbook and writing about my old girl made me feel better. 

I am sure that Jake is watching over you and your new pup Maddie.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. It was helpful for me to write about him in this post, I think I might write a eulogy and then maybe put it in a frame next to a picture of him. Daisydogmom, yes I am home now, I just graduated from college and I think you are right about it being difficult with the routine change ... and I think it's especially difficult because I'm here at home and Jake isn't here (the scrapbook sounds like a great idea too). Thanks again, this is helping a lot.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had to put down my dog Cubbysan when I was 28 years old, I had received him as a birthday present when I was eleven. The vet had told me that this would probably be harder on me because he was with me through elementary school, high school, college and my early adult years. I even chose a college 30 minutes away so that I could still come home to visit - not my family - but my dog!

After him, I ended up with a bunny, 3 cats and 3 dogs within a few years. I always said that it took that many pets to fill the gap Cubby had left in my heart. It does get easier with time, but that childhood dog is what will always be a part of who you are.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. Savanah left us in March and I still cry for her every day. Everyone says that it takes time and that there will come a day when there will be more smiles than tears, but so far, I'm definitely not there yet. 

I keep looking for her when I climb the stairs to go to bed, with Chance right behind me. I still catch myself saying, "Wait for Savanah, Chance"....then I remember she's not with us anymore. I miss being woken up every morning with her breathing in my face and her tail wagging a mile a minute. I miss her snoring. I miss the comfort of her sitting and leaning her whole body into mine every time I was on the computer. 

But the thing I'll miss the most is being able to wrap my arms around her and hugging her close to me. She would actually hug me back by trying to get her body even closer to mine. I swear, I would give anything to be able to get just one more of those special hugs. I really wish I could get to the point of thinking of Savanah with joy and not with such sadness. It's just that I want her back sooooo bad. 

My sister lost her 18 yr. old dog, Murphy, last year and she's just able to talk about him without tearing up. I hope I get to that point soon, crying really wears you out.

Jake was beautiful and the love you had for him shows through in your post.

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jake awaits reunion at the Bridge~Godspeed Sweet Boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tht picture of your dear Jake in the snow is marvelous. With all tht white background, he truly stands out.

I am so sorry you lost your bestfriend. And as said, it will get easier in time, you will talk about him more with smiles than tears.I lost my 12 1/2 year olod Irish Setter, Boots, to bone cancer back in '97.

On Oct. 16, 2003 Ilost my just turned 4 year old goldn retriever, Hunter to Autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by the 6 mnth heartworm preventtive injection, ProHeart6 (which the FDA had them pull 10 months after his death.) Not only was I grieving for my lost dog, I blamed myself for his death. I felt tht becaue I had switched him from the montly pill to the 6 month injection I had killed him. Even tho I still had other goldens, including his littermate sister, I was in a state of not being able to eat or sleep and lost 40 pounds But I finally came ut of. I trusted my vet, he had trusted the sales reps and the info he was given. It was not my fault at alll

Tothiss day, 4 1/2 years later I will still shed tears for my Hunter, but goodness, I can talk about his antics, his clumbsiness, his sweetness and not cry.He will always be in my heart--I just wish he could be in my arms.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all of the kind posts, and thank you Steve for the beautiful picture of him with the ocean.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of Jake. He was beautiful and the picture of him in the snow is breathtaking.

I still cry about my Max who died 9 years ago. I recently posted his eulogy and a poem I wrote about him here with his picture. I also made a giant framed collage of many pics of him which hangs in our bedroom next to his collar and leash. His ashes are in a large walnut box on a stand and it is inscribed with his name and dates.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jake was a beautiful boy and is still with you in your heart and memories. He will walking on silent paws with you forever and helping to train all the animals in your future.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what words to say.... but at times like this.... there really are none. 

I lost my Jean-luc in Jan of 08. He was 17 years old. I was miserable. I was devastated by the loss. 

You simply get so attached to them.... they are a member of your family. 

I know my only real salvation was in the pitter patter of new puppy paws. I don't know if I would even be doing any better now if it wasn't for my new puppy. He has helped in ways I could never count. 

It is not the same.... but I already LOVE the new puppy very very much. The puppy is now 6 months old.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of your lovely Jake, thankyou for sharing your memories of him. The pictures of him are beautiful. It really does help to write a tribute to him.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone again. It did help me a lot to write about him and I feel much better today. I know I will probably always miss him, but I hope I can get to the point where I will smile about his memories and not cry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too , am so sorry for your loss. Only time will help heal the pain...... but luckily time can never rob you of the love you shared. He will live in your heart until you meet again. I loved the picture of your Jake. We have a black and white springer, Cody, who is our baby boy ....... just like goldens, they are such loves and goofy as can be. When you are feeling esp down, remember that it hurts only because you loved him so.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry! It is sad that you never got to say goodbye. Jake was a very pretty and from what I heard, also a wonderful, loving and kind dog.

I am sorry for your loss, I really am. I especially know how it feels. I had lost my Kitty that was very beloved to me, and even though I had friends and family, *he *was my best friend. I loved him, and he loved me. I would always talk to him when something was bothering me, etc...

I still cry every once in a while... It has been 7 or 8 months since he went away. 

The crying will slow down, but you will never forget him and will always miss him.

Trust me, when you feel like you just have to cry, then cry. 

I hope after a while you feel a little better, and Good luck!


----------

